# Can Genie c31/c41 be controlled with iPad app?



## chip85 (Sep 20, 2007)

Currently have two HR23's and use the iPad app to browse the guide and change channels on the dvrs. Have an upgrade scheduled to move to a Genie with two clients and wondered how they work with the iPad app.

thanks


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just fine! 

Enjoy.....


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

As lax said they will work fine. 
Just my personal going to a genie with two clients from you have is not really much of an upgrade as the mini's need to use one of the genie's to work so if both sub rooms are in use your genie can only record 2 shows and let you watch live. 
Personal rec is just add the Genie into your house as your third receiver and keep your exsisting DVR's you wont lose any of your recorded content and you can still access the play lists on each receiver with whole home dvr service. The tech can have the order changed at the house so you wont have to lose your install date, They might have to go get a bigger swim switch but that would be it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

otaliema said:


> Personal rec is just add the Genie into your house as your third receiver and keep your exsisting DVR's you wont lose any of your recorded content and you can still access the play lists on each receiver with whole home dvr service. The tech can have the order changed at the house so you wont have to lose your install date, They might have to go get a bigger swim switch but that would be it.


Yup, I second this. Keep the HDDVRs


----------



## chip85 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was worried as I had read that the mini's couldn't be controlled via ip. Problem with keeping my current dvr's is that they are failing. I have been second guessing and may end up keeping one of them. It would be nice if the installer would upgrade it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

chip85 said:


> Thanks guys. I was worried as I had read that the mini's couldn't be controlled via ip. Problem with keeping my current dvr's is that they are failing. I have been second guessing and may end up keeping one of them. It would be nice if the installer would upgrade it.


Show the installer some "love" to motivate him. he will replace them on a whim!


----------



## chip85 (Sep 20, 2007)

So got the upgrade ...new genie, hr24 and two genie clients. When using the ipad app, I see no way to turn the clients on/off. Anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So got the upgrade ...new genie, hr24 and two genie clients. When using the ipad app, I see no way to turn the clients on/off. Anyone know if this is possible?
if there is a possible way, it should be under the settings of the DirecTV app 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Three parallel bars top left-> Settings-> Receiver control.

Enjoy!


----------

